# Hole saw size for 2" PVC Conduit



## charlie58 (Apr 20, 2010)

Can someone please tell me the standard hole size for 2" Sched. 40, Grey PVC? Most places I check, say to increase hole size by adding 3/8" to PVC size. 1/2=7/8, 3/4=1 1/8 etc. Some say increase to adding a 1/2" once you get to 2" conduit but every site I check only give the hole size for 2" EMT. Not PVC. I don't know if it is the same for both. The OD of 2" Grey PVC is 2 3/8". So, would you make the hole 2 3/8 or 2 1/2. What is the standard for PVC? I am drilling this through my metal shop siding to connect the new meter socket to the main panel. They are back to back on the wall and Iwant a good snug fit to help reduce the chance of water leaks from rain even if sealed. Just looking for the PVC standard hole size for 2". Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Measure it?


----------



## charlie58 (Apr 20, 2010)

I did measure it! But, if you check the standards you will find that the hole size is larger than the PVC! So, I'm looking for the standard. My post clearly showed the OD measurement of 2" is 2 3/8" but my question was just simply, What is the standard hole size for 2" PVC conduit. There is a standard. I just can't find it.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

In 45 years of doing this stuff I just measure the pipe and cut the hole to match.Don't know if it's standard and don't care .Done 1000's of them.Pipe fits hole.


----------



## oleguy74 (Aug 23, 2010)

2 1/2" hole.


----------



## charlie58 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. 2 1/2" fit perfect. I thought that was correct but didn't want to drill a hole that big in the side of a brand new building without being sure.


----------



## jreagan (Feb 20, 2015)

Uh, you could drill some test holes in a scrap piece of plywood if you wanted to check.


----------

